# Get fit first???



## Nuttsie (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, my name in Nic.

I am sure that you get these kind of questions regularly so I really appreciate any one taking the time to answer my questions.

I guess my biggest question would be, do you recomend that a person has some degree of fitness, flexibility or strenght BEFORE they being thier journey in Martial Arts, or do you feel that these are all attributes that will develop over time????

A little background to my question. In my youth I was a competitive gymnast but 2 children, a struggle with depression and many years of putting everyone elses needs first has resulted in me being a 34 year old woman who is extremely over weight. 

Should I focus on getting "in shape" before I consider beginging a martial art, or will the art (depending on which one I decided on, which will be another question later, I am sure) help me with the focus I need???

I hope this question makes sense. I have really enjoyed reading many of the insightfull responses on the message board, it seems like a very supportive community here.

Thanks for your time
Nic.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 28, 2010)

Go to class.  

Even though many martial arts classes are not and should not be considered fitness classes, they will naturally cause you to push you boundaries.  And assuming that you enjoy whatever martial art you get into, additional fitness training will be just one aspect of your training to get you better attributes to do your martial art.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 28, 2010)

A good martial arts school will take your personal fitness level into account and take steps to challenge you personally. If you decide to wait until you feel "fit enough," you may never actually begin training. You're better off to find a school where you feel the instructors will take your level of athletecism into account and begin training immediately.

The most important thing to do is to find a good instructor.


-Rob


----------



## Carol (Jun 28, 2010)

When I started MA training, I couldn't do a single pushup.  

Definitely don't wait to start training, if it is what you want to do.  Just be sure to get confirmation from your potential instructors that they are willing to work with someone that is quite out of shape.  Chances are, they will do so, but always  make sure of everything before you sign anything.  Good luck!


----------



## Laus (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't wait, just go. The rest will follow. I was in terrible shape the first time I set foot in a dojo, and also prone to bouts of depression. Two months later I quit smoking cold turkey (after years of trying all the gimmicks). 7 years later I am healthier than I have been in my entire life, and have learned not only to turn my depressive tendencies to my advantage but to appreciate them for who they've made me. Night and day compared to who I was when I started.

If you wait you risk missing out on an opportunity to change your life. You may get frustrated and give up trying to get in shape and end up never starting martial arts at all. Do it now while you have the momentum and don't look back.

Remember also that change will come slowly. Don't try to change everything about yourself all at once. One thing at a time. Start by walking through the door.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 28, 2010)

A good class will get you in shape, most people training are doing it at least partially for fitness reasons.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with what everyone else says here. If you take the time to get into shape you may lose interest in MA. You may become burned out on trying to get into shape and so knowing that MA is a very physical activity will not have interest in doing that. 
Work your way though and take your time and soon fitness will come before you know it. I know several MA-ists BB's and others who are larger than the average person :asian: and I'm sure they're a lot better fit than a non-MA-ist their size. 

As said in previous posts in this thread. Find a good instructor and one who looks beyond the shape of a person's body and prefers to look at the size of the person's heart.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm going to buck the trend a little bit; bear with me.

You do need a basic level of fitness to get much out of most classes.  Otherwise, you're going to spend most of the class off to the side, catching your breath and rebuilding your energy.

That's not to say you've got to be running triatholons and ultramarathons on alternate weekends and setting world powerlifting records weekly.  Or be able to out-PT a Navy SEAL.  If you can walk into the class, and walk a mile in 20 minutes, give or take, you're fine.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 29, 2010)

If you are able to do a half hour walk or something like that, you are fit enough to begin your MA career. Granted, initially it will be tough to make it through class. You'll want to talk with the instructor up front too. But by starting MA now, you'll grow into a fit body. And because you  will probably enjoy the MA lessons, you'll be extra motivated to stick with it.

I have seen this many times: if you want to train in a MA, train in a MA. Don't wait until you think you are fit enough, because chances are you'll never think you'll be there just yet and you'll never start.

Practicing MA is a healthy lifestyle change. Don't wait with that change until you are fit, because the fitness will be the result of that change, and not the other way around.

Go for it, and good luck.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess I fall in between. Getting somewhat fit, in ways that fit into MA training-like stretching everyday, push ups, sit ups, some jogging, will benefit you once training. Also, just sticking with training will do the same because the only way to get to specifics for the style and manner of your art of study is to do it, and do so consistently.

I guess the answer is both ways aid you ultimately.

Me, I would get into a little shape first. I don't mean live in GNC or the gyms/treadmills. But, baby steps.


----------



## TwentyThree (Jun 29, 2010)

After being diagnosed as borderline hypertensive and having basically sat on my butt for twenty years, I ended starting in the martial arts at age 39 a couple of years ago.  I couldn't do a push-up on a bet for all the money you could offer.  I was also a recently-quit ex-smoker and had zero endurance.

Within a couple of months, I noticed an improvement in my ability to keep up, I could do 10 REAL pushups (hey, that's an accomplishment!), my blood pressure was back to normal, and I'd lost 10 pounds.

While I agree that getting in SOME shape can be helpful, if you choose to delay participation over that, you might never start at all.

The best time to begin martial arts training?  Now.

Good luck!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 29, 2010)

I weighed nearly 300 pounds when I started, nearly 2 years ago.  Yeah, I had to sit down a couple times to catch my breath.  Couldn't run, couldn't do pushups.  I had started doing strenuous walking for a few months before I started at the dojo, and I'm sure that helped a bit, but not all that much.

Now I am more than 50 pounds lighter, in reasonable physical condition, and I can keep up in class (I did have to sit down for a few minutes recently, due to heat in the classroom and I got a tad dizzy).  It's no problem, just do what you can do, don't do what you can't do, and keep trying to do a little better each time.

I do not feel that MA training by itself is enough to build strong cardio, although it is certainly a workout (we do 1/2 hour of calisthenics prior to each class, in addition to the MA itself).  I now supplement my MA training with treadmill and elliptical running at the gym, and minor weight training. 

Start MA now, you won't regret it.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 29, 2010)

Before I started karate, I had no interest in getting in, or being in, shape. Once I started (and fell in love with it), I wanted to get in shape so that I could be a better martial artist. Now I enjoy the conditioning work, too. I never would have gotten in shape if I'd waited to start MA. My advice is to go for it. Now. :whip1:


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't wait until you get fit; that will come with training hard.  But be prepared that the first few classes will be very difficult and you'll probably be winded and clutching your knees.  This is a temporary thing and will pass as your body gets acclimated to its new workload, so don't let it discourage you from training.


----------



## K-man (Jun 30, 2010)

Nuttsie said:


> I guess my biggest question would be, do you recomend that a person has some degree of fitness, flexibility or strenght BEFORE they being thier journey in Martial Arts, or do you feel that these are all attributes that will develop over time????
> 
> A little background to my question. In my youth I was a competitive gymnast but 2 children, a struggle with depression and many years of putting everyone elses needs first has resulted in me being a 34 year old woman who is *extremely over weight*.
> 
> Should I focus on getting "in shape" before I consider beginging a martial art, or will the art (depending on which one I decided on, which will be another question later, I am sure) help me with the focus I need???


I'm on the side of those who say, just do it.  The only  proviso is that if the weight is such that it is a health problem I might have a medical check first.
I'm not a big believer in spending a lot of dojo time on fitness.  We do a quick warmup then get in to the MA side of things. If done properly you will get a great workout from the MA itself. I do an hour gym workout five days a week to maintain my fitness and ask my students to be responsible for theirs. 
So, before joining anywhere, pay the prospective school a visit and see for yourself the level of activity. Take advantage of any free lessons offered and see how you feel. Any good teacher will take your current level of fitness into account. 
I had a similar gymnastic background and started MA at about your age. I believe that the gymnastics will provide a great base to rebuild your strength and fitness. Good luck.


----------



## Drac (Jun 30, 2010)

Just go to class...When I got serious about my MA training I had just recovered from a serious industral accident, I had to learn how to walk again..The exercises and stretching really helped..


----------



## Avenger2616 (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't know much about TMA's but when I got started out in RBSD type training (Amok!, some Systema, DBMA and a smattering of other stuff) I nearly quit because I didn't think I was in good enough shape.  I was almost 40 pounds overweight, smoked a pack a day and hadn't been physically active in any real way in years.  The first day in Amok was probably the hardest I've worked out ever...  But I kept coming back.
Today, almost a year later I'm 30 pounds lighter- I still smoke, but way less than I did before and I'm to the point where I can fight full out for as long as I need to.  
I guess what I'm driving at is that no matter what your athletic gifts, if you're trying to learn to protect yourself you must decide that what you're doing is more important to the pain you feel while you're learning it.
I know how much going 90 seconds with a trained knife fighter with a Nok trainer hurts- but I'm also pretty damn sure bleeding out after getting gutted on the street hurts worse, so I train harder.


----------



## Nuttsie (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your opinions they have helped me greatly.

I do have a basic degree of fitness (I believe) I can quite easily walk 2Km in 15 minutes, and am on my feet all day at work. I have also maintained some degree of flexibility  (from my gymnastic days I am guessing). But you can imagine that 240 pounds on a 5 foot frame is a little restricting and sometimes exhausting.

I think therefore that I will just go for it. I think that just walking through that door is going to be one of the hardest things I have to do. Maybe I will phone the contact person first and ask some questions. I live in a small town and so choices of MA are pretty limited, I believe there are only 4 different groups, and one apprears to only cater to children. 

Thank you agian for your help I really do appreciate it as I almost gave away the whole idea of taking up MA when my husband laughed at me when I told him 

Regards
Nic


----------



## Stonecold (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Kickboxing school in Mississauga Ontario Canada.
in the fall of 2009 we had a couple come in wanting to get in shape, they were in there early 40's, he had done some sports in the past but she never had, both were over weight.
They tryed a class, and had to keep stopping, which I tell everyone who comes in new to do when they feel the need.
After class they thanked me and left.
The next week they came back telling me how sore they had been the rest of that week, they signed up. They came 2 to 3 times a week and say they feel bad when they can't make it to class.
what I'm trying to say is you just have to get out and do it.
this couple could not do 1 lap around the gym when they started now they run 3 2minute rounds and do the whole 1.5 hour class & leave smiling.
work @ your own pase, push your self , you'll get there


----------



## Stonecold (Jul 1, 2010)

Tell your husband to go with you. it might change his mind.


----------



## SapphireStar (Jul 1, 2010)

Agree with Stonecold - ask the husband to go with you and if he doesn't, then tell him to get stuffed and you go on your own.

I started doing Tai Chi about 3 months ago.  It was the basic calm, slow class of doing the movements to build strength and flexibility.   Then I switched to a martial arts studio where the Tai Chi is also taught with the reason we do those moves; i.e. defense.   I LOVE IT !!

Go visit the studios first, talk to the instructors and tell them what you want out of a class.  Everyone else is right also, go at your own pace and limits.  Gradually you will get stronger and be able to push yourself further.  I can walk the mile/20 mins or less and have done yoga for about a year. 

When you find an art and an instructor you like, you will want to work hard and find that you do enjoy the class.   If you used to be a gymnast, you might like Tai Chi Chuan.

Please come back and share with us what type of class you choose and your progress.  Good luck!!   You can do this!


----------



## nitflegal (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty much what everyone else said.  Just go train.  I would add the caveat that you talk with the instructor first and let him know any restrictions, injuries, and dings you may have.  Speaking from experience, waiting until "you're ready" tends to be self defeating.  Go, do your best, and you'll tend to find that you progress fairly quickly.  And if it makes you feel better when the 150 pound 20 year olds are leaping about, remember force equals mass times acceleration.  At the least, it makes me feel better about my own abundance of mass. . .  :rofl:

Matt


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 6, 2010)

If you wait until you're in shape, you may never make it - it is hard to stay motivated without any guidance.  The Classes will do it for you.


----------



## Newbie (Jul 7, 2010)

You need both so do both!

Some people say they train to get fit, others say they get fit so they can train better. I agree with the latter!

Being fitter certainly helps you make more of your training sessions so don't rely on your classes to get you fit, try and get fit yourself inbetween classes as it will help you loads!

So do both, don't put off starting your classes until you feel fit, get into it as soon as you can...but also try and and get fit in the mean-time...the two work hand in hand!

For example, i do Ninjutsu which is not as physically demanding (class-wise) as other arts, but i also do kickboxing which is absolutely exhausting, though i do run and do conditioning sessions too so that when i do take part in a hard class, i can make the most of it and not be stood with a stitch wheezing (which still does happen lol)


----------

